# Modified car insurance



## DWills (Jun 12, 2012)

BMW 325d with remap and lights changed and £1000 to 2200 quotes? Madness!!!!
21 years of driving, I have never had a single point,only one accident which was not my fault which was settled with no loss at my end.
So who are you insured with who can cover modded car without rubbing their hands together first?


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Competion car insurance


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Admiral


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Admiral will only cover a certain percentage for power increase


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My insurance company wanted to increase my premium after I carried out the highly performance enhancing job of ............................................................Having a tracker fitted :wall:

Having that tracker fitted is great for traffic light grand prix starts , don't know what I did before all that extra bhp & torque


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Highway through a broker.


----------



## DWills (Jun 12, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> My insurance company wanted to increase my premium after I carried out the highly performance enhancing job of ............................................................Having a tracker fitted :wall:
> 
> Having that tracker fitted is great for traffic light grand prix starts , don't know what I did before all that extra bhp & torque


Some of them really are rip off merchants. I have found that 5 sites have quoted when I have put the mods in, only to find that they "didn't get the mods info through" so they need to requote. Funny how page after page of info does get through accurately. They just want you to get in touch with them and press on rather than going through the hassle again with someone else.
Getting ragged off with it all today.


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Adrian flux ?? They are well expensive tho :doublesho


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

DWills said:


> BMW 325d with remap and lights changed and £1000 to 2200 quotes? Madness!!!!
> 21 years of driving, I have never had a single point,only one accident which was not my fault which was settled with no loss at my end.
> So who are you insured with who can cover modded car without rubbing their hands together first?


Chris knott were the cheapest for me.


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

rob3rto said:


> Chris knott were the cheapest for me.


I must say for got about chris knott !! Very good but think they use highways aswel I was with them for over four years very good service :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Pugboi said:


> I must say for got about chris knott !! Very good but think they use highways aswel I was with them for over four years very good service :thumb:


Yes they use Highway as mine is through Chris Knott


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

having re insured my modeed r33 skyline this week i would recommend sky insurance

with modded cars forget search engines get on the phone!

i would reccomend sky they smashed by admiral renewal by over £300!!!!

speak to sam...tell him i sent you


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

cossienuts said:


> having re insured my modeed r33 skyline this week i would recommend sky insurance
> 
> with modded cars forget search engines get on the phone!
> 
> ...


^ another vote for sky insurance.

My car isn't modded in any way, to be honest, but the price-smash was great :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am with Sky and have been the last 3 years as no one can touch them on price or cover. My car is modded aswell.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Try brentacre. They limit your engine mods by BHP. But like for like on all visual mods.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Adrian Flux
Brentacre
Chris Knott
HIC
Greenlight

Adrian Flux have given me the best quotes for years.......


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

We specialise in modified car insurance:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/modified-car-insurance.html

Feel free to get in touch.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

CCI, Sky, Chris Knott to name a few.


----------



## DWills (Jun 12, 2012)

Many thanks to everyone. I spoke to a number of companies before getting your advise and hit a £900 barrier. Using your recomendations got me to £740 then £677. I finally spoke to Luke at Sky who took the best down by another £50 with Group AMA. With the DW discount in there I am very happy, so thanks again and thanks to DW for the discount :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

i have to add that i have reduced my mileage as the skyline was a daily ( yes really ) but its now my toy so have gone limited mileage


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

From my experience, Admiral are good for aesthetic mods, but Sky are brilliant for anything modified. I nearly went with Sky whilst Admiral were being funny about my air suspension, the only reason I didn't was because Sky wouldn't insure me fully comp until I was 21....


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

If you have a clean licence and no recent history of accidents I've found Adrian Flux to be very cheap.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Brentacre, no charge for modifications and all insured like for like, they only charge extra if you go >50% more power.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

DWills said:


> Many thanks to everyone. I spoke to a number of companies before getting your advise and hit a £900 barrier. Using your recomendations got me to £740 then £677. I finally spoke to Luke at Sky who took the best down by another £50 with Group AMA. With the DW discount in there I am very happy, so thanks again and thanks to DW for the discount :thumb:


Glad we could help, thanks for the feedback, I have passed this on to my colleague Luke :thumb:

Ollie
Sky Insurance

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

DWills said:


> Many thanks to everyone. I spoke to a number of companies before getting your advise and hit a £900 barrier. Using your recomendations got me to £740 then £677. I finally spoke to Luke at Sky who took the best down by another £50 with Group AMA. With the DW discount in there I am very happy, so thanks again and thanks to DW for the discount :thumb:


^ glad to hear your with Sky. I'm with them for the 2nd time now, Chaucer Insurance seems to be the best choice (from Sky, for me).

I love reading those crazy figures, and how they get slapped so hard by companies that are more reasonable in their quotations.

I'm getting the same services, and a lot more, compared to other Insurance companies. The internet sites such as Compare The Market, etc. were coming back with companies offering around £700 for a 1 series BMW Coupe (58 plate)....I've been driving for over 20 years now!

Sky got me down to £395, by slapping my previous insurers by around £50 too. :thumb:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I know you already have cover but greenlight gets my vote. Theyre a broker but do great prices on my cars.


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

I've always used Greenlight, tried all the rest and they've never been able to get close on price. Shame it still keeps going up so much each year when I've not done anything wrong!


----------

